# Privacy, drone: uitspraak van r



## Lamperouge

Hallo, ik zou willen weten hoe het zit met de uitspraak van de _r_ in vreemde woorden uit het Engels, zoals bv. _privacy_, _drugs_ en _drone_. Moet je een gewone Nederlandse _r_ produceren (zoals in _praten_ en _draad_) of de _r_ eerder op zijn Engels uitspreken?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

De meeste mensen zullen geneigd zijn een Engelse _r_ uit te spreken.


----------



## bibibiben

Lamperouge said:


> Hallo, ik zou willen weten hoe het zit met de uitspraak van de r in vreemde woorden uit het Engels, zoals bv. privacy, drugs en drone. Moet je een gewone Nederlandse r produceren (zoals in praten en draad) of de r eerder op zijn Engels uitspreken?


 
Alleen woorden die nog heel vreemd aanvoelen, spreek ik met een Engelse r uit. _Drone_ is zo'n woord. Toch heb ik al de neiging om ook dat vrij nieuwe woord wat meer te gaan vernederlandsen, moet ik erbij zeggen.

Als een Engels woord al lange tijd geleden in het Nederlands is opgenomen, geef ik er een Nederlandse uitspraak aan. Een goed voorbeeld is _drugs_. Ik denk dat de meeste mensen dat woord inmiddels uitspreken als [dʀʏks] of [drʏks]. Een volledig Engelse uitspraak als [dɹʌgz] zou hopeloos geaffecteerd overkomen.

Eigennamen (Raleigh, Richard Pryor, Red Sox ...) zal ik vrijwel nooit met een Nederlandse r uitspreken. Die zullen ook de meeste native speakers waarschijnlijk wel beschouwen als niet behorend tot het Nederlands. En dan doe je toch je best om zulke woorden zo Engels mogelijk te laten klinken.


----------



## Lamperouge

Bedankt.


----------



## marrish

''Privacy'' is van belang voor mij en het is nog niet besproken, kan iemand vertellen hoe de 'r' dient te worden uitgesproken? Is dit woord nog niet geassimileerd?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik spreek een Engels woord uit met de Engelse "r" als de rest van het woord ook uitgespreoken wordt zoals in het Engels. Dat is met "privacy" het geval. Wanneer ik "drugs" zeg, dan spreek ik dat uit met een uitgesproken Nederlandse "r", maar ook de rest van het woord is vernederlandst: d.w.z. de "u" klinkt als een Nederlandse "u" en niet als de Engelse "u" in het Engelse "drugs".


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> ''Privacy'' is van belang voor mij en het is nog niet besproken, kan iemand vertellen hoe de 'r' dient te worden uitgesproken? Is dit woord nog niet geassimileerd?



Ik denk dat er over de uitspraak van het woord privacy niet echt consensus bestaat.

_Privacy_ uitgesproken met [ɹ]:

 ....
_Privacy_ uitgesproken met een andere foneem dan [ɹ]:

 .....
In een eerdere post zei ik dat ik zelf al geneigd ben om een nog vrij vreemd aanvoelend woord als _drone_ in de uitspraak te vernederlandsen. Het zal dus wellicht geen verbazing wekken dat ik ook _privacy_, een woord dat al geruime tijd geleden in het Nederlands is opgenomen, eerder zal uitspreken als het Nederlandse [pʀaːivəsi] dan als het Engelse [pɹaɪvəsi:] of [pɹaɪvəsɪ].

Het is waarschijnlijk al eerder op Wordreference gezegd: er zijn in het Nederlands veel uitspraakmogelijkheden van de r (zie ook: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uitspraak_van_de_r_in_het_Nederlands). Of je je r nou rolt, brouwt of laat vloeien, begrepen word je toch wel. Al moet ik eraan toevoegen dat een uitspraak van de r die afwijkt van wat je gesprekspartner gewend is, niet altijd goed valt. Sommigen gruwen bijvoorbeeld van de zogeheten Gooise r.


----------



## YellowOnline

Met bibibiben: hier is niet echt consensus over, alleen al omdat er zoveel regionale verschillen zijn in de uitspraak van de r. Ik denk wel dat in de gebieden met een rol-r als norm ook deze r gebruikt wordt voor woorden die helemaal vernederlandst zijn, maar de Engelse 'r' voor de woorden waar duidelijk is dat het leenwoorden zijn. Een woord als 'drugs' wordt dan met een rol-r uitgesproken; een woord als 'privacy' een gehemelte-r. Het woord 'drone' is zo recent dat de meeste mensen het volgens mij met een gehemelte-r uitspreken, maar het is wel een woord dat potentieel heeft om een rol-r te krijgen. De -y uitgang van 'privacy' maakt het moeilijker voor dat woord om te verbergen dat het een leenwoord is.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> De -y uitgang van 'privacy' maakt het moeilijker voor dat woord om te verbergen dat het een leenwoord is.


_Drugs e_n _drone _zien er qua spelling net zo goed als leenwoorden uit. En qua uitspraak gaat _drugs_ meer in tegen het Nederlandse taaleigen dan _privacy_. Toch is de uitspraak van _drugs_ volledige vernederlandst geraakt. Mogelijk omdat _drugs_, zeker in de volksmond, net iets frequenter gebruikt wordt dan _privacy_? Nou ja, als de NSA, NSO, AIVD, MIVD, MI5 etc. maar flink doorgaan met het aftappen en spioneren van burgers en het uitwisselen van hun gegevens, kan het zijn dat _privacy_ zo vaak over de tongen gaat rollen, dat de alveolaire approximant [ɹ] alsnog definitief het veld gaat ruimen voor de alveolaire tril [r],  uvulaire tril [ʀ], stemhebbende uvulaire fricatief [ʁ], stemloze uvulaire fricatief [χ] of welke andere r-achtige klank de spreker in Nederland of België graag gebruikt. Wie weet.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> [...] En qua uitspraak gaat _drugs_ meer in tegen het Nederlandse taaleigen dan _privacy_.  [...]



Hangt er vanaf hoe u het uitspreekt natuurlijk  Mijn fonetische spelling is op zijn zachtst gezegd verroest, maar ik zal het anders proberen illustreren. In België wordt dit over alle dialecten heen uitgesproken zoals het gespeld wordt; waarbij ik moet benadrukken dat de 'g' uitgesproken wordt zoals in 'weg', 'erg', enz. Dat strookt volledig met de te verwachten uitspraak in het Nederlands denk ik. In Nederland daarentegen hoor ik zeer vaak - en dat is misschien waar u naar verwijst - dezelfde uitspraak behalve de 'g' die door een Engelse g vervangen wordt (zoals in 'great', 'gulf', enz.).


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Hangt er vanaf hoe u het uitspreekt natuurlijk  Mijn fonetische spelling is op zijn zachtst gezegd verroest, maar ik zal het anders proberen illustreren. In België wordt dit over alle dialecten heen uitgesproken zoals het gespeld wordt; waarbij ik moet benadrukken dat de 'g' uitgesproken wordt zoals in 'weg', 'erg', enz. Dat strookt volledig met de te verwachten uitspraak in het Nederlands denk ik. In Nederland daarentegen hoor ik zeer vaak - en dat is misschien waar u naar verwijst - dezelfde uitspraak behalve de 'g' die door een Engelse g vervangen wordt (zoals in 'great', 'gulf', enz.).



Praten wij nu langs elkaar heen? 

Het Engels is een taal waarin morfemen op stemhebbende obstruenten kunnen eindigen. Als gevolg daarvan wordt de klinker die voorafgaat aan deze consonanten ook enigszins verlengd. Deze verschijnselen zijn wezensvreemd aan het Nederlands. _Drug_ en _drugs _zijn dus in fonetisch opzicht on-Nederlandser dan _privacy_, waarvan het enige echt vreemde element de alveolaire approximant [ɹ] is. Een stelling als zouden woorden die vreemder klinken, zich meer verzetten tegen vernederlandsing van de uitspraak, laat onverklaard waarom juist _drugs_ in de uitspraak sterk vernederlandst is geraakt (inclusief vervanging van [ɹ] door een algemener gebruikte foneem), terwijl dat voor _privacy_ in mindere mate geldt. Alleen de [ɹ] hoeft in dat woord vervangen te worden, maar toch wordt dat niet massaal gedaan. 

Het lijkt me nog steeds waarschijnlijker dat gebruiksfrequentie bepalender is voor de mate waarin een woord vernederlandst wordt. Neem bijvoorbeeld de woorden _race_ en _rally_._ Race_ wordt velen malen meer gebruikt dan _rally_. Het komt veelvuldig in samenstellingen voor, zelfs in woorden van eigen bodem (zoals _racekak_). _Rally_ is daarentegen meer een vreemde eend in de bijt gebleven. Het interessante nu is: er is vrijwel geen spreker meer te vinden die _race_ nog met een [ɹ] uitspreekt, terwijl het veel minder gebruikte _rally_ door een zeer groot aantal sprekers nog steeds met een [ɹ] wordt uitgesproken.


----------

